# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  Как написать внешнюю  обработку Сообщить("hello")

## tmpnikl

Платформа 8.3, в конфигурации выбираю файл->создать внешняя обработка, 
цель в предприятии файл-> открыть и получаю сообщение hello
Все, больше пока ничего не надо...
Где написать этот оператор(Сообщить("hello")), 
Захожу в модуль объекта, а какая там стандартная функция что-ниюудь "При открытии"
Т.е. как написать такую простую программу
и другой вопрос, какая последовательность обработки стандартных функций в 1С(Загрузка, открытие, активация и т.д.)

----------


## alexandr_ll

Смотри тут:
http://infostart.ru/public/76427/files/

----------


## tmpnikl

Мне не надо описывать функцию СведенияОВнешнейОбработке  , т.к. я не собираюсь её включать и встраивать в типовое решение, я собираюсь запустить эту процедуру  через меню  файл-> открыть
Неужели  надо прочитать тонну макулатуры, чтоб написать одну команду на выполнение
В любых языках  хоть Си, хоть дельфи, print, writeln и т.д. не создавая форм... Как здесь можно выполнить простую команду без описания внешней обработки?, надо ли создавать форму или нет, где в каком модуле можно это создать?

----------


## avm3110

> Как здесь можно выполнить простую команду без описания внешней обработки?


Запускаешь отладчик и в нём элементарно выполняешь любую "простую команду".





> Неужели надо прочитать тонну макулатуры


Не нужно тонны, нужно прочесть первые 10 страниц Радченко. Если это так сложно, то ну его нафик это быдлокодерство 1С

----------


## tmpnikl

Чтоб запустить отладчик, надо запустить программу, сделать останов и посмотреть команду сообщить, про эту команду знаю, СП всегда под рукой, Радченко... так скажите с какой страницы надо читать 10 страниц, тоже под рукой ... если Вы знаете решение, что Вы куда-то отсылаете то к отладчику, то к Радченко, приведите решение простой программы и это будет конструктивно...

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Где написать этот оператор(Сообщить("hello")), 
> Захожу в модуль объекта, а какая там стандартная функция что-ниюудь "При открытии"


Процедура "ПриОткрытии" - это предопределенная процедура формы обработки, и помещать ее надо в модуль формы.
Т.Е. создаете внешнюю обработку, в ней управляемую форму , в модуле процедуру:

&НаКлиенте
Процедура ПриОткрытии(Отказ)
	// Вставить содержимое обработчика.
	Сообщить("Хулло");
КонецПроцедуры
Теперь при открытии файла ваше сообщение появится.

----------


## tmpnikl

Объект создается первым, потом он создает уже форму, вроде тогда первыми должны отрабатываться процедуры объекта(правда там нет предопределенных),  т.е. какая последовательность отработки процедур при загрузке объекта внешняя обработка ... например вначале процедуры объекта, затем процедура формы Приоткрытии, после При активации и т.д. я не нашел последовательность выполнения процедур при загрузке..

----------


## avm3110

> приведите решение простой программы и это будет конструктивно


В гугле забанены?
http://*************.рф/%D0%BF%D1%80%D...5%D0%BD%D1%8C/

----------


## alexandr_ll

Когда вы открываете внешнюю обработку через Файл-открыть, то просто открывается форма обработки. В этом случае процедуры модуля объекта будут запускаться из модуля формы.
Чтобы при открытии внешней обработки первыми отработали процедуры модуля объекта, их необходимо зарегистрировать в справочнике "ДополнительныеОтчетыИОбр  ботки". Как описано в Посте #2

----------


## tmpnikl

Вы не совсем правы....
"...Когда вы открываете внешнюю обработку через Файл-открыть, то просто открывается форма обработки."
Вот нарыл в инете (http://1c-pro.ru/threads/stati-po-ra...treniju.47563/)
"....Конструкции модуля объекта, не заключенные в операторные скобки (Процедура — КонецПроцедуры; Функция — КонецФункции), исполняются в момент инициализации отчета, до открытия основной формы."
Поэтому достаточно в этом модуле написать Сообщить не создавая форму..., вопрос в другом, как сделать её невидимой, если она не создана...

----------


## alexandr_ll

Конечно, сообщение можно вывести и из модуля объекта, но чтобы закрыть форму, нужно ее создать и при открытии закрыть
&НаКлиенте
Процедура ПриОткрытии(Отказ)
Отказ=Истина;
КонецПроцедуры

Но все это как-то искусственно, не понятно. зачем нужно....

----------

